# Where to sell second hand furniture



## Angie14 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi
Does anyone know where to sell second hand furniture in Marbella region - its good quality and solid so very heavy. I have used La Niche and Blue Box to sell items before but after our visit in May both seemed to have 'shut up shop'.
Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

What items are you selling?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Angie14 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know where to sell second hand furniture in Marbella region - its good quality and solid so very heavy. I have used La Niche and Blue Box to sell items before but after our visit in May both seemed to have 'shut up shop'.
> Any help will be much appreciated.


There are a lot of buy/sell Facebook groups, have you thought of trying that?

You could try our classifieds area, but mostly that's businesses - though you never know!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

One of the large facebook groups wont accept any new requests, sellyourstuffspain. 
Anyone know how to join that group as it was looking pretty active until they made it a closed group.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> One of the large facebook groups wont accept any new requests, sellyourstuffspain.
> Anyone know how to join that group as it was looking pretty active until they made it a closed group.


Really? . I had no idea they weren't taking new members

It's still very active, though I think they were trying to set up a website


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know, maybe they are just not taking me. 

I hadn't kept my facebook up to date with locations and stuff so maybe that had something to do with it.

It used to be anyone can see the group but now it's closed, maybe I should send a message to an admin.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

JoJo is a member of that group - PM her


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hopefully she will see this thread, if not I might do just that.

If we move we may have to downsize and that group seems like a good place to advertise stuff. Plus I have a couple of want ads myself.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Hopefully she will see this thread, if not I might do just that.
> 
> If we move we may have to downsize and that group seems like a good place to advertise stuff. Plus I have a couple of want ads myself.



I'm a member too, though I rarely go there now - nothing to buy or sell atm!!

you could be right about your FB profile

I admin some FB groups & most admins now want to see some evidence on a profile with links to the reason for the group


----------



## ClairAnn (Jun 30, 2012)

Angie14 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know where to sell second hand furniture in Marbella region - its good quality and solid so very heavy. I have used La Niche and Blue Box to sell items before but after our visit in May both seemed to have 'shut up shop'.
> Any help will be much appreciated.


Hi, there is a shop in Marbella called POSH Seconds. They have a website and facebook page. Also, I've seen adverts in the SUR newspaper about household clearout companies. Also, there are facebook pages for classified listings in the Marbella area.

hope that helps?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I have since changed my profile but still haven't been accepted. A message to the admin is probably the way to go.


----------



## tsharon (Jun 27, 2014)

If you can transport your items, have a look at Andalucian Auctions - Last updated 12tH May they are based in Campillos, Nr Antequera and hold auctions at the end of every month.


----------



## Angie14 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi All

Thanks for all the info - yes I tried to join the closed FB group sellyourstuff but no confirmation of acceptance as yet received :-(. Anyhow I will go down the Posh Seconds route and see what I can find out.

To member SLATTS it is a complete bedroom set consisting of 200cm headboard, 3 or 4 drawer chest, large mirro, tallboy with drawers and small tv housing part and 2 bedside tables. Cream with a bit (small) of ornate decorative mouldings on the from of each item (gold and aqua marine)


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Sorry I was looking for dining room furniture 

Good luck and let us know how you get on

Regards

Slatts


----------



## Angie14 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Thanks All*

No problem Slatts best of luck finding want you are looking for - I find shopping for furniture in Spain a complete headache so have given up and ordered stuff in UK and trucking it over. Though that said that doesn't come without its drama's either when the suppliers let you down on delivery you are scuppered! Hey ho on we go!


----------



## slatts (Sep 17, 2013)

Angie unfortunately we got woodworm in two of our beautiful old dining chairs, the table is fine and we didn't want to change the style etc. I have been recommended a handcrafted bespoke furniture maker in Fuengirolla who can stain his furniture to match. I had a quick look and the furniture looks wonderful so I will see how I get on in the next week or so 

Regards

Slatts


----------

